

Ask HN: Good looking news/social media sites? - knightinblue

The wired article about the craigslist redesign has got me wondering. We've all come across beautiful photography and design portfolios, but what about news and social media sites? Which ones would you consider to be efficient and aesthetically pleasing at the same time?
======
graywh
<http://news.ycombinator.com>

------
jimmybot
Since a couple aggregators were listed--the thing that troubles design for
aggregators in my mind is that they are all just lists. You can put some
color, some thumbnails on a list, but in the end, it's still a list.

What I find much more attractive and intuitive, when it comes to news, is a
real front page, that echoes the old print newspaper front page, but pulls in
extra real-time information boxes from other parts of the paper. There is a
clear idea of a headline story, the size of each summary is varied, and it's
full use of 2D space, instead of just going linear straight from top to
bottom.

What I'm thinking of in particular is the New York Times <http://nytimes.com>
; since its last major redesign it has become very attractive and I have found
myself spending more time clicking around within the site whenever I read it.

For comparsion, check out this old twin-list front page version of NYT:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20031203020804/http://www.nytimes...](http://web.archive.org/web/20031203020804/http://www.nytimes.com/index.html)

This does also have to do with their strategy for fighting the aggregators (so
it's not just a design question): 1) writing their own blogs and 2)
syndicating blogs where they are short. Sort of out-aggregating the
aggregators.

~~~
UpFromTheGut
As a matter of personal opinion, I prefer lists to newspaper style layouts.
With the new york times site, my eyes wander, never actually reading anything.
I lose focus very fast and move on. With HN, though, I will invariably read
every title. Lists are not overwhelming to me like many other layouts are.

------
tortilla
<http://www.kontain.com/>

------
tzury
<http://popurls.com/> and <http://alltop.com>

------
endtwist
<http://www.newspond.com/>

Some may argue that it isn't efficient enough, though.

------
pizza
I really like <http://www.oursignal.com/> In fact, it's how I came across
this.

~~~
vibhavs
That looks very cool. I just don't think it's a very efficient way of getting
the information across.

~~~
pizza
It may be inefficient, but it's an easy way to find out popular new posts and
filter through the noise on, not one, but multiple websites.

------
fallentimes
For more of a niche:

<http://windycitizen.com>

------
hachiya
I've always been impressed by Newsvine.

<http://newsvine.com>

They fit a lot of content on the page in a well laid out manner that I haven't
seen on many sites.

~~~
moe
Hm, I find that page horribly crowded with way too many boxes and way too much
small text.

------
naganaga
<http://beta.thehindu.com>

disclaimer: I work for that company.

------
byoung2
<http://www.ted.com/>

------
dshah
I like <http://mixx.com>

------
sharpn
the browser: <http://thebrowser.com/>

------
blender
nowpublic.com

------
sleepingbot
<http://faircompanies.com> (sustainability stuff.)

